# HELP SIMS 2 TSData/Res/Sims3D/Sims09.package



## STARYNIGHT (Mar 4, 2007)

I've been trying to download the Sims 2 for the past four days!! Everytime I get to the second CD at 25% it says a problem occured when trying to transfer the file TSData/Res/Sims3D/Sims09.package from the media. You can either retry or cancel the installation. I've tryed cleaning the CD's and I've also tryed installing it manually but when I try to install it manually it says to enter CD 2, and when I do it doesn't work!! I don't understand how come it isn't working, I've had the CD for about a year and it has worked fine before. I uninstalled it a few months ago and now it won't install again!! HELP!!!!

PS- I've tryed to click retry but the same message comes up
 :down:


----------

